# Hey all!



## FredW (May 15, 2013)

Another Scandinavian from Sweden here.

I've been trying to compose music for a while now and will start to study composition at Royal College of Music in Stockholm this fall. I also develop sample libraries for a company up here. 

Looking forward to join the discussions on this forum!


----------



## Mike Marino (May 15, 2013)

Welcome!


----------



## aspeneddie (May 26, 2013)

you have chosen this field,, i think that you have a good skill composition... good look


----------

